
Ask HN: Finding a Technical Co-Founder - andreigaspar
Hey, I&#x27;m Andrei, technical co-founder of Scrumbs and boardme.<p>Links:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.boardme.app - Under development<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.scrumbs.app - Alpha launched a couple weeks ago<p>I was wondering where is the best place to search for technical co-founders. I&#x27;m fiddling with the idea of bringing somebody in for boardme.<p>Our small team is composed of 3 members: Ildiko (UI&#x2F;UX), Bryan (Marketing) and I (Dev).<p>We started out with 4 members in January, we had a font-end guy, but he deserted a couple weeks in. Which needless to say made the past 7 months of my life a bit tricky.<p>Did you have any luck with finding technical co-founders? If so, where and how?
======
vuhg_3000
What's your requirements for technical co-founder? What is boardme's stack? If
i am a customer, why should i choose boardme?

~~~
andreigaspar
Hey thanks for your message, answers below.

1\. What's your requirements for technical co-founder?

Should love front-end technologies and making beautiful interfaces functional.
We're really into this stuff, we're looking for somebody to share our
obsession. Javascript, Typescript and SASS are the main tools they would be
working with.

2\. What is boardme's stack?

Client: HTML, SASS, Typescript, Webpack etc.

Backend: Node, Typescript, Express, Mongo, etc.

Infra and automation: Ubuntu, Docker, Swarm, Jenkins

3\. If i am a customer, why should i choose boardme?

I will not sell you on the value of customer onboarding, because that just
speaks for itself in 2019. If there weren't tremendous value to it, you
wouldn't see every big name in the software industry implementing it. In fact,
the truth is you would have to search really hard to find an example of a
successful application that is not leveraging it.

It is crucial to the success of your application, but at the same time it is a
feature that the users come across rarely during their lifespan as an active
user. The effort and expense it takes to implement and maintain it remains the
same though. Thousands of dollars or lots of manhours.

So I will instead propose this. Instead of spending a lot of time coding and
debugging your onboarding solution, or spending thousands of dollars to
outsource the development and maintenance, you could use boardme to set up
your onboarding with a few clicks, and for a fraction of the cost.

